
Exxon Misled the Public on Climate Change, Study Says - iamjeff
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/23/climate/exxon-global-warming-science-study.html
======
epistasis
Also discussed yesterday, on a Bloomberg instead of NYTimes article about the
study:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15084351](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15084351)

~~~
iamjeff
Thank you for letting me know...avoiding dupes...tragic that I failed this
time. Timely study on an existentially important topic.

